# φύλλο πορείας = travel warrant, travel order | marching orders, movement order | (military) discharge papers, discharge certificate



## nickel (Oct 12, 2008)

Ένα (ακόμα) κενό που διαπιστώνω στα ελληνικά και στα δίγλωσσα λεξικά έχει να κάνει με το φύλλο πορείας.
Στα μονόγλωσσα ο ορισμός είναι:
ατομικό έγγραφο για μετακίνηση στρατιωτικού [Μείζον]
(στρατ.) φύλλο πορείας, ατομικό έγγραφο με το οποίο δίνεται η εντολή ή η άδεια σε στρατιωτικό να μετακινηθεί σε άλλο τόπο: _Ομαδικό / ατομικό φύλλο πορείας. Ο στρατιώτης πήρε φύλλο πορείας για τον Έβρο_. [ΛΚΝ]
η διαταγή προς στρατιωτικό (ατομικό φύλλο πορείας) ή προς στρατιωτικό τμήμα (ομαδικό φύλλο πορείας) να μετακινηθεί [ΛΝΕΓ]​ Στο ΛΝΕΓ έχουμε και καλύτερη επίλυση της διαφοράς ανάμεσα σε ατομικό και ομαδικό φύλλο πορείας, ωστόσο κανονικά η διαταγή είναι *διαταγή μετακίνησης* (αυτό που οι αγγλόφωνοι λένε *marching orders*) και το έγγραφο που εκδίδεται είναι το φύλλο πορείας. Το _marching orders_ έχει και μεταφορική σημασία, αυτό που πιο συχνά μεταφράζουμε με την έκφραση _του έδωσαν τα παπούτσια στο χέρι_ ή _του έδωσαν πασαπόρτι_.

Στα ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά έχουμε σαν απόδοση και το *travel warrant*, αυτό που δίνει και το γαλλοαγγλικό Robert στο _feuille de route_, και που φαντάζομαι ότι μπορεί να διαφέρει από γλώσσα σε γλώσσα και από εποχή σε εποχή (παλιά ήταν και _travelling warrant_).
Το φύλλο πορείας της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας, αυτό που ξεχνούν μονόγλωσσα και δίγλωσσα λεξικά, είναι το αποκαλούμενο *ειδικό φύλλο πορείας*, αυτό που φυλάμε σε κάποιο συρτάρι όσοι από εμάς πήγαμε στο στρατό. Το πήραμε όταν ξαναγίναμε πολίτες και υποτίθεται ότι είναι το απολυτήριο, αλλά δεν είναι. Θεωρείται απόρρητο έγγραφο (μη απόρρητο είναι το _πιστοποιητικό στρατολογικής κατάστασης_) επειδή, ανάλογα και με το χρώμα που έχει, σου λέει με μια ματιά αν σε αφορά μια διαταγή επιστράτευσης — και, αν σε αφορά, παίρνεις το φύλλο πορείας και πορεύεσαι.

Αυτό το ειδικό φύλλο πορείας, το απολυτήριο δηλαδή, στα αγγλικά είναι συνήθως *(military) discharge papers*. Σε σελίδα της ελληνικής στρατολογίας διαβάζω: …those who have fulfilled their military obligations and have obtained the relevant *discharge certificate* must not submit the original certificate or copy thereof to the various state services, even when this is asked as a proof of their draft status; this is because the certificate often contains confidential information. In these cases, instead of the *discharge certificate*, a certificate of draft status must be used.​


----------



## wings (Oct 13, 2008)

travel warrant / travel order (US English): Φύλλο Πορείας (Φ.Π.)
(military) discharge papers: Ειδικό Φύλλο Πορείας (Ε.Φ.Π.) (φύλλο πορείας λόγω απόλυσης)

Αλήθεια, τι έχετε πάθει όλοι με τα φύλλα πορείας αυτές τις μέρες; Νοσταλγήσατε τα νιάτα σας;


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2008)

Τα νιάτα μας τα νοσταλγούμε καθημερινά. Και τα φύλλα πορείας τα φοβόμαστε. Γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρουμε πότε θα μας καλέσουν σε επιστράτευση.


----------



## wings (Oct 13, 2008)

Όσο συνεχίζεις να μεγαλώνεις και να καπνίζεις, δεν έχεις να φοβηθείς τίποτα. Δεν θα σ' επιστρατεύσουν.


----------



## sarant (Oct 13, 2008)

Πες το, γιατί έχω χάσει κι αυτό το ρημάδι το χαρτί που ευλαβικά φυλάει ο Λίγγρης στο συρτάρι και τον διάβασα και μ' έπιασαν τύψεις -αν και, μετά τα σαράντα...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2009)

Στο ΝΑΤΟ και τις ΗΠΑ επικρατεί το* travel order* για το ατομικό φύλλο πορείας και το *movement order* για τη διαταγή μετακίνησης στρατευμάτων ή ολόκληρων σχηματισμών.


----------

